# my whites' tree frogs are fighting can anyone suggest why???



## hooded_vixen (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Im new to this forum ive came on here to find out if anyone that keeps whites' would now why my 2 are sort of fighting with each other they have been together since froglets they are both evenly sized they are both fed roughly the same their vivarium is of adequate size so im confused why sometimes not all the time they chase eachother and sometimes even headbutt one an other, I'm wondering if any other whites' owner's have ever experienced this?????? i'd be more than happy if u know anything about this subject you could share your knowledge witth me, thank you xxxxx and i'm sure Sprite and Gargoyle my whites would be happy if i new what thier problem with eachother is


----------



## Peatree (Oct 19, 2006)

*your whites...*

hiya

i might have posted you before, but cant remember. my whites use to do the same, well i never saw them headbutt jusrt in the morns i use to get them out and theyd have "bloody noses" so assumed so. i left it for a while and it got worse, resulkting in them seperating the tank in half pretty much having their own territories it seemed, (one up and one down!), my solution was to upgrade them, and i havbe done ands they are much better, they get along now and when day comes they go off and sleep in their own space.

hope this helps.


----------

